# Google- Water supply topic of talk from Walkerton survivor - NorthernLife.ca



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

NorthernLife.ca<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Water supply topic of talk from Walkerton survivor**NorthernLife.ca*Illnesses reported directly after the incident continue to this day, and include high blood pressure, diabetes, *irritable bowel syndrome* and even arthritis. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

